# mk4 calipers on mk2 rear disc?



## deryll1 (Mar 6, 2011)

hey guys, i have a rear disc setup, just got some mk4 calipers for free. they bolt right on, but now what cables and lines do i have to use? was searching here but seems like nobody really finished their threats....


----------



## germancarnut51 (Mar 23, 2008)

After MKIIs VW flipped the way that the hoses and parking brake cables are routed out to the rear brake calipers or drums. 

On MKIIIs and newer cars the parking brake cables are run under the trailing arms, and the brake fluid hoses run over the the top of the trailing arms. this makes sense to me because it would limit the exposure of the fluid lines to damage caused by road debris. 

You can run the MKIV rear calipers upside own and leave the hoses and parking brake cables where VW put them on MKIIs (bleeding the calipers is a PITA that way). You would just need to replace the MKII rear disc brake hoses with 98-99 Passat brake hoses with banjo fittings to attach to the MKIV rear calipers. 

Or, you could reroute the parking brake cables to the bottom of the trailing arms and the hoses to the tops of the trailing arms, and run the rear brake calipers right side up. 

I haven't done this before on a MKII, but it seems like the brake lines should be long enough to move (or you could get MKIII rear disc brake metal lines from a salvage yard), but the MKII disc brake parking brake cables will probably be too short. When people upgrade to MKIV rear calipers on MKIIIs from drum brakes, often they bend a series of zig-zags in the metal brake lines to use up the excess length, and then attach the Passat flex hose to the shorten MKIII drum brake line to run to the MKIV caliper. MKIIIs with rear disc brakes can use the Passat brake hoses to go directly to the MKIV rear calipers, because the Passat rear brake hoses are a direct replacement for the MKIII rear disc brake hoses (except they have the banjo fitting to attach to the MKIV rear calipers). MKIVs use a hybrid hose with a metal line permanently attached (crimped) to a rubber hose with a banjo fitting to attach to the rear MKIV calipers. When the rubber deteriorates, the entire line must be replaced (this is much more expensive and harder to replace then the short flex line used on MKIIIs and Passats with rear disc brakes). 

You would probably need to get early MKIII disc brake parking brake cables (early and later MKIIIs use different length parking brake cables because VW changed the length of the aluminum guide tubes at the body exits for the cables). Early parking brake cables are shorter (have less exposed inner cable). The parking brakes cables are relatively inexpensive, you just need to figure out what the corect length should be if you are going to move the cables from top to bottom (of the trailing arms).


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

germancarnut51 said:


> You can run the MKIV rear calipers upside own and leave the hoses and parking brake cables where VW put them on MKIIs (bleeding the calipers is a PITA that way).


 I did this on a Scirocco. Bleeding really isn't too bad. You just do it with the calipers off the car and the nipple on top. Its really easy if you have a vacuum or a pressure bleeder. If you don't, stick a piece of wood between the pads so you can pump the pedal. 

There were no issues with the brake lines or the parking brake cables.


----------



## deryll1 (Mar 6, 2011)

cool, thanks guys....what did u use for the rocco?


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

deryll1 said:


> cool, thanks guys....what did u use for the rocco?


 I got a deal on some brand new MKIV calipers. Had to do something. Scirocco calipers are the worst. And the rebuilt ones you buy don't have working parking brakes. They're just crap.


----------

